# Looking to adopt Doves /pigeon in NYC



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

Hello Members, I just signed up for this forum, It is another way to learn and share pigeon-dove experiences, I am looking to adopt 1 or 2 ringneck doves, my last ringneck "Fedrika" died after 14 years of the best possible life I could have given her, unfortunately she went into the pigeons coop and was attacked by a young male..the rest is too graphic to share , will miss her dearly, sweet girl.
I have a fairly large cage in my apartment in NYC and will be willing to adopt a ringneck or two, or even a small breed of pigeon like the tumblers, or even the satinettes, blondinettes, turbits, as they are the smallest of the pigeon breeds, one whole big bedroom , plenty of light and room to fly around and most importantly, plenty of love and care , have been familiar with doves and pigeons since my childhood, father was a hardcore breeder in south america.

thank you for reading my post...Alberto


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk!
Sorry about your Fedrika, what an awful way to go 

Good news -- there are always pidgies up for adoption here so I'm sure you will find some soon. There are several people on the 911 Pigeon Alert (a lost & found internet service for pigeons & doves) team that are always looking for good homes for birds whose owners either can't be found or no longer want them for various reasons. Gotta warn you though, they'll ask for particulars  because we love our pidgies here and want to make sure that they get a good home with a caring person. Sounds like you are well set up and won't have any problems with that though. 

Would you consider adopting an "unreleaseable" pigeon after it has made a recovery even if it is a bit larger than your preferred breeds? It's something to consider. There are always some pigeons like that here. Handicaps can range from wing or leg loss, beak damage, or loss of sight or hearing -- things that won't require much extra work on your part to care for them, but would mark them as easy pickings in a loft or out in the wild. Lots of people on this forum have handicapped (wingdicapped?  ) pidgies for pets and it sounds like they are wonderful companions. 

Anyway, welcome and please stick around.


----------



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

thank you for the information, I will try to get in touch with pigeon 911 also in case there are doves or small pigeon breeds for adoption , I will have to stick with some small bird or couple since I feel it is not fair for a large bird to be in such enclosed quarters, hoping to hear from someone soon..Alberto My phone number is 516 7177130


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Alberto!

I'm glad you have joined us here on Pigeon-Talk. I'm on 911 Pigeon Alert also and will let the moderators know that you can provide a home for one or two ringnecks or small breed pigeons.

Terry


----------



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

*thank you Terry!*

waiting anxiously to do my part! Are you the same Terry from the yahoo groups that saves many birds? Alberto


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

That's that Terry! Say that fast 3 times!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jodexena said:


> waiting anxiously to do my part! Are you the same Terry from the yahoo groups that saves many birds? Alberto


Yep .. the same one .. I had posted to you on doves-pigeons when I saw that your dove had been injured. I'm so sorry she didn't make it.

Terry


----------



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

*Glad you are also here Terry*

Thanks for all the work you do with animals, wish more like you around. , still heartbroken but getting stronger


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

She was a most beautiful dove, Alberto. I'm glad you and she had such a long time together.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Alberto, I to am from 911 Pigeon Alert. If I have case that is in the City and if I need to find a pigeon a home, I'll also let you know.

I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl, she was really beautiful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

littlestar said:


> Alberto, I to am from 911 Pigeon Alert. If I have case that is in the City and if I need to find a pigeon a home, I'll also let you know.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet girl, she was really beautiful.


Ditto........Renee here from 911 PA..........


----------



## jodexena (May 26, 2007)

*Thank you guys!*

Looking forward to hear from you, my cage looks painfully empty with memories(though it got cleaned), I am about to contact my local pigeon club in Nassau-Suffolk in Long Island, if they can point me to a small pigeon breeder, some of thosew owls, tumblers and frills are just too cute, my dad used to have an old breed called Turbits-turbiteen and they were robust but small birds.
Renee's pic of that baby Satinette is just beautifull


----------

